

J Allard's resignation message to Microsoft - swilliams
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/j-allards-goodbye-note-no-chairs-were-thrown/6334

======
_delirium
A kind of trivial comment, but: do people at Microsoft really call it The
Tribe?

